# Welcome our new filly



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Please welcome our new horse! she's a darling filly with the cutest face! this little lady needs a name!

Photo credit not mine unfortunately :-|




Need name suggestions! .....and it has to be disney related(don't judge me :hide


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Name her Merida for the redhead in Brave  Or you could call her Ribelle which is the films name in Italian


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a good start to Disney inspiration!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know why Denita came to mind when I saw her face.

Very nice little filly!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

oooh! that is a very ladylike name!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

She is such a doll, I just love her. How about Belle from Beauty and the Beast?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Please welcome our new horse! she's a darling filly with the cutest face! this little lady needs a name!
> 
> Need name suggestions! .....and it has to be disney related(don't judge me :hide


Adorable little one..........

Names: Angel, Belle, Kiara, Minnie, Princess, Shanti, Tinker Bell 


.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Lady*. From "Lady and the Tramp" . She will grow into that name, I guarantee it!

call her "Loo-Loo" for short.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

All great suggestions!! You guys are far more creative than I am! I just realized our colt never ended up being a disney name. I think we never found something we thought suited him. 
Maybe ill open suggestions up to everything, not just Disney.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, look at that chrome, she's gorgeous! How about Ariel?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

redpony said:


> Wow, look at that chrome
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know right! that's why Im in love with this one. She has the most perfect markings I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful congrats!! Love all the chrome too. I like Ariel and Jasmine for names.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you! she is quite the looker. Very excited to see her grow!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

She's beautiful.

Not sure I'm sold on any of these but in case you might like them:
Alice (Alice in Wonderland), Hera (Hercules), Daisy (Daisy Duck), Marian (Robin Hood), Nala (Lion King)


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She's adorable!  No name suggestions, but there are some good ones already.

ETA: I found a link listing off numerous female Disney characters... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081127063355AAUcOoz

From those lists, I think that Eden, Arista, and Mirage would be a few of my favourites.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Jore said:


> She's adorable!  No name suggestions, but there are some good ones already.
> 
> ETA: I found a link listing off numerous female Disney characters... Disney Female Character Names? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> From those lists, I think that Eden, Arista, and Mirage would be a few of my favourites.


Oh my gosh Arista! I think ill add that one to the top for now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is another photos of her. Still havent had the time to go search for a name for her.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my! Isn't she gorgeous 

I like Ariel, Arista, Belle and Lady.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Becca93 said:


> Oh my! Isn't she gorgeous
> 
> I like Ariel, Arista, Belle and Lady.


She is a pretty girl, I like her-but I might say I'm just bias. I am still looking for a name. Have taken zero time to search for one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

How about Djali? (Like the awesome goat from The Hunchback of Notre Dame? ) It's said more like "Jolly" though. c:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oops! I just noticed her photos aren't working! I'll repost them.



















by the way.....I still don't have a name for her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, look at that shoulder!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Wow, look at that shoulder!!


I know right! I cannot wait to bring her home once she weans. She's a bit to downhill for what I like, but you cant have it all  Thanks for the post Smrobs!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

My DH is in love with your new filly! He is a sucker for a blaze face and hers is perfect! And perfect stockings (don't throw tomatoes if they are actually boots or socks, just tell me I was incorrect  on all 4 legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

MsLady said:


> My DH is in love with your new filly! He is a sucker for a blaze face and hers is perfect! And perfect stockings (don't throw tomatoes if they are actually boots or socks, just tell me I was incorrect  on all 4 legs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awwwww thank you. She is super flashy for sure! My DH is also all over the markings. Maybe it's a man thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Kiara!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh I have to say Im a bit of a fan of that name to. I should maybe actually try to seach for a name...I have not taken any time to even search-my bad.


----------

